# How many of you dudes carry back packs while hunting?



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just like the title asks. Just wondering, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. I have an idea to make a pack with an internal close cell foam seat that will fold out, water bladder, and different compartments for different things with a internal Kydex frame sheet. Sometimes I carry 2 guns (shotgun, rifle) and it would be nice if I could strap one in a scabbard or on the side. You all have any ideas?

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I carry a small Kelty that has an flexible type frame, it is a little heavier than a soft sided pack but I can carry it all day comfortably. there are only two closed compartments and a three compartment mesh pocket on the back. I strap on one of the self inflating pads about $12 at cabelas it weighs nothing. I also carry two guns at times and have found that the CLAW slings are just that they do not slip around. It also has a bladder inside and two compression straps on the back that you may be able to rig a scabbard on if you want. This pack carries all my gear a foxpro and several hand calls,Knife, Gps, ammo,extra batteries, flashlight, camera, gloves, mask, lanyard,multitool,Xstix,etc. I also have room to take a thin layer off and cram it in. I know it sounds big but it's really only the size of a regular small pack.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a back pack just like that i bought from Bass Pro Shops, its a red head brand the modal is called the spot and stock it has a foam sit that comes out of the bottom, you can carry a rifle or bow , H20 compatable , 2 large comparments on the sides and much more. I sound like im saling them but there pretty cool


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I carry an ALICE pack, the army used to use them and there is lots of room so you must watch about filling it up with stuff. They come with an external frame and can be found in different camo and green as well.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the good replies. After I finish some stuff up I'm going to work on making me a pack. I have built a few before but this one is going to be much more complicated. I think for starters I'm going to make some velcro panels to fit on the inside of the main body. That way I can customize it for what I need it for.

Chris C.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I carry a cheap one I got from gander mtn. It holds alot and isnt that heavy so it works for me u can get them for like $19.99-79.99 just depends on how much you want to spend, but if u do make one that will hold another gun plz let me know ok.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

My plans (rough sketch) are it will hold 2 guns. One down each side. Or I will probably use it for shotgun on one side and tripod on the other side. It still will not be too big, at around 2500 cu inches. Enough for a whole day out in the woods.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You might look into a AK pack...has a external frame you can pack out a moose if you have to..you can use it as a rest and really two guns and other gear...weight is the only limit...that is...the weight YOU want to carry...good luck.


----------



## hik (Mar 27, 2010)

headhunter25 said:


> Just like the title asks. Just wondering, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. I have an idea to make a pack with an internal close cell foam seat that will fold out, water bladder, and different compartments for different things with a internal Kydex frame sheet. Sometimes I carry 2 guns (shotgun, rifle) and it would be nice if I could strap one in a scabbard or on the side. You all have any ideas?
> 
> Chris C.


I use a Badlands 2200. Plenty of room. Set up to carry a tripod and a gun.


----------

